# Looking For Smallmouth



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good place i can go to catch smallmouth with out having a boat? I live in N. Royalton and i dont really know of any spots to go besides lake erie and i know you need a boat to be able to get to them out there. Was up at Presque Isle this weekend and now i'm hooked on going after catching them. Just wondering if anyone had any ideas. Thanks, Chad


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

I think probably every river in Ohio has smallmouth in it, and especially the ones that drain into Lake Erie. Granted, on average the smallies you catch in the rivers won't be as big as the hogs out on Lake Erie, but even a little smallie can be fun to hook into. You, being in N. Royalton, are right between two very good smallmouth rivers. 

John


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

The Rocky River is good smallie water.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

the Cuyahoga is an awesome river. lots of structure in the falls area.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

The Rocky is better than the Hoga, but both are productive. Pick one and give it a shot. Also, this thread kind of indicates smallies can be had from shore in Lake Erie

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=120974


----------

